# "jogo de cintura"



## Mabel Oackley Molina

Hola a todos!
Necesito traducir la siguiente expresión para el castellano: "jogo de cintura".
Me queda claro su _*Significado:* Ter capacidade ou habilidade para ultrapassar uma dificuldade ou uma situação difícil._

_*Origem:*O «*jogo de anca*» ou «*jogo de cintura*» é uma expressão relacionada com o pugilismo. Corresponde à facilidade de movimento da parte inferior do corpo. Em sentido figurado, significa que um determinado indivíduo possui capacidade para ultrapassar uma dificuldade ou vencer mesmo numa situação difícil._
_Em relação ao futebol, o «*jogo de anca*» facilita as fintas aos adversários. Partindo desta imagem, esta expressão significa habilidade e facilidade de movimentos._

_Aún mismo, con esta definición no logro encontrar la palabra para el castellano._
_Gracias a todos._


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Mabel*


Mabel Oackley Molina said:


> _Aún mismo, con esta definición no logro encontrar la palabra para el castellano._


Lo siento, no creo que exista. Como ves, significa algo como "flexibilidad mental", aunque venga de un contexto físico. Sospecho que sea algo exclusivamente brasileño. A ver si hay un vecino (todos en Sudamerica, excepto por Chile y Ecuador ) que nos brinde un equivalente.

Un saludo


----------



## Tomby

Mabel Oackley Molina said:


> _...Aún mismo, con esta definición no logro encontrar la palabra para el castellano..._


No desporto (futebol) ouço dizer que um futebolista "_rompe la cintura_" a um futebolista adversário. 
Noutro contexto, uma pessoa habilidosa que sabe safar-se em certos momentos ou ocasiões, em Espanha, dizemos que "_sabe salir airoso_", por exemplo: "_Fulano siempre sale airoso en cualquier circunstancia_". 
Espero ter ajudado. 
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## Mabel Oackley Molina

Gracias por la ayuda, ahora queda más fácil.
Un excelente domingo a todos.
Saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

Crei que fui negligente  deixando passar isto





Mabel Oackley Molina said:


> _*Significado:* Ter capacidade ou habilidade para ultrapassar uma dificuldade ou uma situação difícil._


Na verdade, "jogo de cintura" é a _capacidade de adaptação_ a situações diferentes, ou seja, flexibilidade. Entretanto _o resultado não é garantido_. (esperemos que algum foreiro não venha _embolar o meio de campo_ trazendo à baila o *sentido literal* da expressão ) 
------------------------------------------
Portanto, lamento, mas isto aqui não é a mesma coisa





Tombatossals said:


> No desporto (futebol) ouço dizer que um futebolista "_rompe la cintura_"  a um futebolista adversário.


Eu poderia observar que se trata de uma ação _física_ e a "cintura" refere-se ao objeto, não ao sujeito, mas é escusado. Simplesmante *não tem nada a ver* com o sentido de "jogo de cintura" (a não ser as palavras _jogo_ e _cintura_ mas confio em que ninguém nos vai fazer perder tempo com esta falsa conexão )
------------------------------------------
Vejamos a outra tentativa





Tombatossals said:


> Noutro contexto, uma pessoa habilidosa que sabe safar-se em certos momentos ou ocasiões, em Espanha, dizemos que "_sabe salir airoso_"...


Reconheço que o contexto seria um poco mais próximo  mas também não funciona. Pode até acontecer que ter jogo de cintura ajude o fulano a "salir airoso" mas ele também poderia, para usar outra expressão brasileira, "se dar mal" *[ALERTA GRAMATICAL]* (o correto seria "poderia _dar-se_ mal")
------------------------------------------
Lo siento, Mabel, todavía no 


Mabel Oackley Molina said:


> ...ahora queda más fácil...


 
Saludos


----------



## coquis14

En español "argentino" habitualmente usamos "quiebre de cintura".Ariel Ortega siempre se destacó por esa cualidad.

Saludos


----------



## araceli

Buen día a todos:

En Argentina usamos la expresión *tener juego de cintura*, en sentido figurado, para expresar lo que han dicho acá: salir airoso de una situación o problema difíciles; resolver problemas con habilidad, etc.
También usamos la expresión *tener muñeca*, en el mismo sentido.
Espero haya aclarado algo, falta colocar la oración completa en donde aparece esa expresión.

Saludos


----------



## coquis14

araceli said:


> Buen día a todos:
> 
> En Argentina usamos la expresión *tener juego de cintura*, en sentido figurado, para expresar lo que han dicho acá: salir airoso de una situación o problema difíciles; resolver problemas con habilidad, etc.
> También usamos la expresión *tener muñeca*, en el mismo sentido.
> Espero haya aclarado algo, falta colocar la oración completa en donde aparece esa expresión.
> 
> Saludos


 Me parece que la expresión se refiere a una acción fisíca y no mental aunque si me estuviese equivocando "tener muñeca" me parece una muy buena opción.

Saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Creo que aclaraste _todo_, *araceli*! 


araceli said:


> Espero haya aclarado *algo*...


*GOOOOOOOOOOOL de Placa!!*


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Gracias, aunque no sé qué quiere decir gol de placa...  (debe ser algo bueno).
Coquis: por eso aclaré "en sentido figurado", porque el origen de la expresión viene del boxeo, como ya lo explicaron aquí...

Saludos a todos


----------



## coolbrowne

*¡**GOLAZO**! *(un gol tan bueno que merece una *placa* de comemoración) 





araceli said:


> ...no sé qué quiere decir *gol de placa*...  (debe ser algo bueno)...


Ahora lo sabes  (perdona, la mención de Ariel 'El Burrito' Ortega me puso en modo futbolístico)


----------



## araceli

Gracias, me olvidé de consultar el diccionario.


----------



## Juventude

Amigos,
Sigo con dudas sobre esta expresión.

Arriba dijeron "TENER MUÑECA", pero creo que esto sería nuestro en portugués "TER PULSO", es decir, ser competente y fuerte para manejar situaciones duras y peligrosas, tales como lidiar com jóvenes rebeldes, problemas políticos en el Congreso, ser valiente para afrontar poderes financieros ocultos, manejar conflictos con futbolistas que disputan el mismo puesto en un equipo etc. etc. Por lo que he visto en Internet este "TENER MUÑECA" me sonó como "TER PULSO". 

"JOGO DE CINTURA" es una habilidad también para manejar situaciones difíciles, pero no tan duras o peligrosas. Como ejemplo pienso en el caso de una empresa en donde un jefe tiene dos empleados con opiniones distintas y debe hacer lo posible para no defraudar a ninguno de los dos y tomar la mejor decisión. Es algo más sutil que "TER PULSO". Se trata mucho más de una "HABILIDAD" que "TENER FUERZA".

Gracias por la paciencia amigos foreros
Juventude


----------



## Mangato

Juego de cintura y juego de piernas son dos expresiones propias del boxeo. Habilidad de esquivar los golpes del contrario gracias a la flexibilidad de la cintura del púgil o a la velocidad de sus piernas. En sentido figurado _juego de cintura_ o simplemente _cintura_ es la capacidad de esquivar los ataques,  inconvenientes e imprevistos con imaginación. 

_Haciendo gala de su "*juego de cintura*", Lula salió al frente de las críticas de la oposición, para desmarcar al *...*_ (El Mercurio, Chile)


----------



## argentinodebsas

Juventude said:


> Amigos,
> Sigo con dudas sobre esta expresión.
> 
> Arriba dijeron "TENER MUÑECA", pero creo que esto sería nuestro en portugués "TER PULSO", es decir, ser competente y fuerte para manejar situaciones duras y peligrosas, tales como lidiar com jóvenes rebeldes, problemas políticos en el Congreso, ser valiente para afrontar poderes financieros ocultos, manejar conflictos con futbolistas que disputan el mismo puesto en un equipo etc. etc. Por lo que he visto en Internet este "TENER MUÑECA" me sonó como "TER PULSO".
> 
> "JOGO DE CINTURA" es una habilidad también para manejar situaciones difíciles, pero no tan duras o peligrosas. Como ejemplo pienso en el caso de una empresa en donde un jefe tiene dos empleados con opiniones distintas y debe hacer lo posible para no defraudar a ninguno de los dos y tomar la mejor decisión. Es algo más sutil que "TER PULSO". Se trata mucho más de una "HABILIDAD" que "TENER FUERZA".
> 
> Gracias por la paciencia amigos foreros
> Juventude




La definición que da el diccionario de "tener muñeca" es justamente "poseer *habilidad *y sutileza para manejar situaciones diversas". Equivale a "tener cintura" y a una expresión que acabo de aprender: "tener mano izquierda".


----------

